# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Negril Message Board >  Trip Report - October 30 - November 8, 2020 AKA "The Election Trip"

## Monty&Melo

There have been a couple of requests for a trip report from boardies who are missing Negril, so we have decided to give it a shot.  

I know what you are saying, it's not October 30 yet, so how can you already be telling us about your trip??? Well as most of you know, in this Covid 19 world that we are currently living in, your trip now starts way before you actually start traveling.  We went last night for our pre-trip Covid Test.  Very easy process at a drive-thru testing facility that they have set up near our house.  We did have to pre-register, but once we got there the whole thing took less than 1 minute (not joking).  Told them our names, they retrieved the pre-labeled vials with our names on them and after a little nostril discomfort, we were done and off.  Could have kept the car rolling slowly and probably would have been OK.  Now to wait 48-72 hours for the results (not worried).  

Next step is to work on the travel authorization.  We'll be back to update this report once that process starts.

This idea of an election day trip was actually the original idea of a friend of ours who has since had to cancel because he was going to do a split stay and as the months dragged on and split stays were not allowed, he canceled because he had a line in the sand with work details and someone to watch his pets.  It was commitment time for him and the rules simply hadn't changed yet so he made the decision to call it off.  So we've taken the trip and have run with it.  It should be interesting to be in Jamaica during a US Presidential election (and one that is highly contested, etc.).  Don't worry we will be voting before we leave (this Saturday the 24th to be exact).  

M&M

----------


## Rumlover

Thanks M&M!! Looking forward to hearing about the Travel Authorization process.

----------


## Celinda

> There have been a couple of requests for a trip report from boardies who are missing Negril, so we have decided to give it a shot.  
> 
> I know what you are saying, it's not October 30 yet, so how can you already be telling us about your trip??? Well as most of you know, in this Covid 19 world that we are currently living in, your trip now starts way before you actually start traveling.  We went last night for our pre-trip Covid Test.  Very easy process at a drive-thru testing facility that they have set up near our house.  We did have to pre-register, but once we got there the whole thing took less than 1 minute (not joking).  Told them our names, they retrieved the pre-labeled vials with our names on them and after a little nostril discomfort, we were done and off.  Could have kept the car rolling slowly and probably would have been OK.  Now to wait 48-72 hours for the results (not worried).  
> 
> Next step is to work on the travel authorization.  We'll be back to update this report once that process starts.
> 
> This idea of an election day trip was actually the original idea of a friend of ours who has since had to cancel because he was going to do a split stay and as the months dragged on and split stays were not allowed, he canceled because he had a line in the sand with work details and someone to watch his pets.  It was commitment time for him and the rules simply hadn't changed yet so he made the decision to call it off.  So we've taken the trip and have run with it.  It should be interesting to be in Jamaica during a US Presidential election (and one that is highly contested, etc.).  Don't worry we will be voting before we leave (this Saturday the 24th to be exact).  
> 
> M&M


We leave after the election. 15 more sleeps and we test next week then do the travel authorization.

----------


## Rob

M&M,

Just spent a good 45 minutes listening to a animated discussion about Trump v Biden at Corner Bar.... very interesting  thoughts on both sides... there is no escaping it... lol

----------


## Monty&Melo

> M&M,
> 
> Just spent a good 45 minutes listening to a animated discussion about Trump v Biden at Corner Bar.... very interesting  thoughts on both sides... there is no escaping it... lol


I'd much rather listen to US Election "discussions" in Jamaican Patois than some Americans version of English!!!  And at least when we are in Jamaica starting Friday there will be no US political ads on the tele, so we will miss the last 5 intense days of those!!

See you soon!!!

----------


## Rob

WOOHOO! See you soon!

----------


## Packrat

Enjoy M&M, Ayron and I wish we were there also.

----------


## Celinda

Were are you staying you are not on the  list?

----------


## Monty&Melo

> Were are you staying you are not on the  list?


. We are staying at Rondel Village.

----------


## Celinda

> . We are staying at Rondel Village.


We will be near there at Fun Holiday but we arrive on your last night

----------


## Monty&Melo

UPDATE!!!!!

Received our negative test results at 702pm and went to the Visit Jamaica site at 715pm.  Took about 8 minutes to file my Travel Authorization form, but as soon as I hit submit on mine at 723pm by the time the screen refreshed and sent me back to the travel authorization homepage, next to my name was the greatest message I've seen in a while.  It read "you have been approved for travel to Jamaica, please download the form."  I'm in!!!  Melo stepped to the computer and completed her form and once again by the time she went back to the home screen after hitting submit, she had the same message.  We downloaded the forms, printed them out and put them with our passports.  In about 56 hours we will be on our way!!!  Very easy and obviously very fast.  We were never really worried about making it through the whole testing/authorization process, but anytime there are obstacles between us and our trip to Jamaica we are anxious.  All good now.

----------


## Bnewb

👏👏👏

----------


## Johio

I'd be putting a copy of the forms with my passport....another copy in my carryon...another copy in my checked bags...and probably scan a copy to my email.....

Don't leave home without it...lol

----------


## rocknrollfarmer

No politics!

----------


## rocknrollfarmer

have a good trip.

----------


## Monty&Melo

1015pm and my alarm is set for 315am and yet here I am "wide awake in America" as they say.  Why is it that the night before a trip, you know you should go to sleep because you have a long day of travel tomorrow, not to mention the Red Stripes and the rums, but you just can't do it.  You are literally too excited to sleep.  So I sit here watching reruns of Beat Bobby Flay on Food Network and telling myself I need to go to bed.  Hopefully soon, next update from the airport in Louisville in about 7 hours.   Sleep tight!!! (assuming you can, I can't)

M&M

----------


## Celinda

Hope you have a great flight!

----------


## pberman123

Somehow , even with little or no sleep, it’s always easy  to wake up for vacation! Bon voyage ! Respect !

----------


## Monty&Melo

We made it. Sorry for not updating sooner, but we have been having so much fun, plus I couldn't figure out my pictures until I had an epiphany in the middle of the night last night and a trip report with no pictures is not a trip report!!!  Travel Friday was pretty easy and both flights (Louisville to Charlotte and Charlotte to Montego Bay) were both on time.  Protocols all around were being adhered to and we didn't encounter any non-maskers.  The only good thing that I have encountered in this whole covid situation is that since they don't want people congregating in the bars, they let you take your beer with you.  Sipping on a well made IPA while waiting at the gate is nice!!!  

Covid Beers



And drinking the beers while watching this sign countdown is great!!



Touchdown right on time in Montego Bay and head to the immigration hall.  We turn the corner and are confronted by this line



No worries though, the line was only here because they were only letting so many people into the immigration hall for the health screening at one time. From arrival at the gate to leaving the airport took right at 55 minutes, which we didn't think was too bad.  Off for Negril...

On the way over we encountered what appeared to be a "covid killer" truck, if you can zoom in it has what appears to be some kind of fogger in the bed.  Who knows what it was.  



Stop at Chineymon in Green Island for money exchange and the purchasing of provisions (mainly beer and rum) and soon enough we arrive in Negril.  Head up to Red Ground to the Red Dragon and then to see Collette and then back to the beach to go check in.  Got to Rondel Village just in time for happy hour (damn the luck!!!) and this wonderful sunset.



Diner at Chicken Lavish (the soup and chicken were awesome!!!) and then off to bed.  Great travel day and first few hours in Negril

----------


## kwhizz

Great Report...... Keep them coming !!!!!!

----------


## Monty&Melo

Full day #1.  Up early as I love to walk the beach early in the morning.  615AM leave Rondel and head south towards the all-inclusives.  Very lonely walk.  I had the beach pretty much to myself until I got up to Footprints.  Walked past Couples and Beaches and they were pretty much empty, I saw the staff at Beaches setting up for breakfast and they maybe had 10 tables prepared.  I don't know if that was the only place you could eat breakfast or not, but there didn't appear to be many people staying there.  A lot less people than in July and I thought it was dead then.  

As I approached the Public Beach Park, things started to get ugly!!!!

When Tropical Storm Zeta came south of the island a couple of weeks ago it really put the motion in the ocean (or is it the weeeeee in the sea??).  If any of you are regular watchers of the Earthcam installed at Ricks you could see the craziness that went on there.  As for the beach, the storm appears to have really brought a lot of debris (mostly seagrass) onto the beach.  No one has cleared the Beach Park yet, so this is what remains, and if you think it is nasty to look at, you should give it a good whiff!!



And there are places where the beach is really small, this tree which is located where Barry's used to be just before you get to Couples is usually 10-15 yards on the beach, as you can see the tree is in the water.



Back from the walk, then Breakfast at Rondel and we locate in our normal spot right under the almond tree, and waste the afternoon away.  I did take a couple hours off to watch Liverpool defeat West Ham on the televsion at the bar (took a swim at halftime, but Delroy yelled for me when the second half started so I didn't miss anything, thanks Delroy!!!), nothing better than that a lot of my favorite things all occurring at the same time in such a great place!!



The highlight of the day was the Halloween party at LTU.  We've never been here at Halloween time, but as soon as we were invited to the party we jumped at the chance.  $2500JMD, but they credited your bar/food bill for $2000JMD, so really just $500 to get in (as if we weren't going to eat/drink $2000JMD worth!!!).  Good mix of people, a limited crowd of only 30 people, a DJ playing tunes on a sound-system that sounded terrible (if you go to a party in Jamaica and the sound is great, leave, it's not going to be a good party HA!!!), great rum punch, good food, and some very interesting costumes (we did not dress up, but we were wearing a mask!! if that counts).  We compared the whole evening to the bar scene from Star Wars.  Really good time and because of curfew it was over by 8ish and we were able to get back to Rondel before 9pm

Oh yeah, and a totally awesome sunset!!!!



Sitting at the Rondel bar having breakfast now, Tropical Storm Eta is supposed to give us some rain and clouds later today and tomorrow, so not sure what we will be getting into today.  Probably not much of anything, just the way we like it.

----------


## original spanky

Enjoying the report. Really good info

----------


## Rumlover

Monty, thanks for the trip report, it’s great!! Enjoy your spot under the almond tree!! It’s nice to know what to expect when we arrive on the 25th.

----------


## Happycappy

Hi...what was the exchangE rate in Green Island. Thanks

----------


## eidu

Thanks for the trip report.  Keep the updates coming and have a great time!

----------


## VVHT

Monty & Melo,

Great stuff!!! 
More Please!!

Enjoy,

VVHT

----------


## Johio

I almost forgot how much I miss seeing trip reports and pictures!!!  Thank you.

----------


## stonyplainclint

Amazing report so far, keep it up. Shocked at Barry’s tree. I knew CSA had a shallower beach but that is crazy.  Was the water right up to treehouse then?  

Hope you get more sun then rain the next couple of days. 

Enjoy, soon come for us this Christmas.

----------


## Monty&Melo

To answer a few questions, the exchange rate in Green Island was 135.  The water was not up to the bar at Treehouse, it is strange that the beach is actually bigger in some places (but still smaller than it was) but smaller in others due to the storm.  It is really small at Beaches as I had to walk almost into the bungalows where they were serving breakfast to avoid water on my walk the last few mornings.  I would say the water is about 20 feet from Treehouse's bar.  Tomorrow I will snap a few pics to show you what I mean.

Yesterday was a strange day, kinda cloudy and overcast due to hurricane Eta churning in the sea south of the island.  Not sure it ever rained yesterday though, it did rain overnight last night and is cloudy again this morning.  Which means today might be a pub crawl day, we'll see.

Pretty much did nothing yesterday except hang at the hotel under the tree or at the bar.  Watched ManU and Arsenal duke it out on the pitch and got to see most of the Tottenham game too.   Love the halftime swims during the games.

Sunset was kind of "meh" with all the clouds around, but still beats the hell out of being at home



After sunset we decided to do a bonfire on the beach.  Pretty cool.



Since no one else was on duty, I decided to take up the post as lifeguard.  Glad no one was swimming



After the bonfire we walked down to the Italian cafe.  Pasta Carbonara on point as usual.  Actually better than I remembered it, and I remembered it as being pretty good.  



Back to Rondel and off to bed.  Next update tomorrow.

----------


## Monty&Melo

Rainy Day #1.  It looks like we might be in for a few rainy days in a row, courtesy of Hurricane Eta, who can't seem to find it's way and is moving very slowly.  We are in the outer bands of the storm, so nothing else but rain, the sea is relatively calm.  Beats being at home even though we aren't on the beach.

What do you do when it rains in Negril??  Bar Hop!!!!

We ended up hitting Red Dragon first just for a quick stop and then off to Seastar.  We wanted to buy some of these cool masks that Barbara makes.  Now even more of a reason to wear a mask!!



Obligatory picture of Red Dragon



After buying the masks at Seastar, and having a few drinks.  We headed to Collette's to hang out for the afternoon, sorry no picture at Collette's we got busy talking and telling lies (mostly!!).

Back to Rondel to "Re-J" (that means get more money!!!) and then down to Canoe for happy hour before dinner at Quality's.  That man can do things with fish that I didn't know was possible.  Sorry no pics at Quality's I was concentrating on eating and forgot, but I had Snapper Escoveitch and Melo had the Pan Fried Snapper.  Both were awesome!!!

Pic from Canoe, I love the view of Mary's bay from there, but I waited a little late to get the picture and it was dark for the most part, but still peaceful and serene!!!



It is raining again today as we sit at the Rondel Bar having breakfast, so it sounds like another pub day is in order.

----------


## Jaherring

Great photos! Thanks for sharing!  :Eagerness:

----------


## Jdub

Great trip report, thanks for sharing!

----------


## rocknrollfarmer

Yamon' Monty & Melo. Thanks for the trip report and pictures. Today is 11/3. 70 some degrees here in western Minnesota. Should be 10 degrees. Crazy mon'. Say, favor??? If you go back to Seastar ,get us 2 Jamaica flag masks from Francine , and tell her they are for Todd & Debbie. Give Chris a slug in the arm from me. {just kidding.....?}Then you can mail them to us when you get back to the US. We will pay you. Thanks, kids! One love.

----------


## billndonna

Thanks for the great report,it's helping us get through these last 14 days before we head down there!!

----------


## ukran1ans

Great report guys!

----------


## Monty&Melo

Another rainy day so bar hopping we went!!!  First on the beach to Sunnyside



Then off to Red Dragon for lunch, and yep, the jerk pork still as good as ever and the beers remain the coldest around.  Sorry forgot to take the picture of the pork before we ate it.

Next we went to another bar up the hill from Red Dragon but the person we went to see was not there so we only had one drink and left.

Stopped at Collette's again and I still forgot the picture, we will be back and I promise to get one at some point.

Final stop was what we call the Purple Bar on the road to Sav out by Sheffield.  It's a great place with a nice local vibe.  



We walked into a party of locals hanging at the bar so we sort of hung over by the side and observed the rowdiness.  The bartender was nice enough to pour me a Q of rum and made a little private bar for me so we wouldn't have to "barge in" when we needed more drinks.  It was a great time at a great little bar.



I always get a kick out of the various posters/calendars that advertise White Rum, Magnum, etc.  The good folks at Magnum out did themselves with their 2020 Calendar.



No rain today, but it is cloudy and overcast and the sea has kicked up some so we are having a late breakfast at Rondel and considering what the plans might be for the day.  We may just hang here for a while and see what develops.

----------


## Vince

Irie report!! Good times!! :Applause:

----------


## rocknrollfarmer

Those Magnum calendars make nice gifts for the Younger fella's man-cave walls. As, my wife is rolling her eyes! {again}  They can tell all their friends "Look what Uncle Monty brought me from Jamaica"!

----------


## VVHT

Patiently awaiting another onsite post......

VVHT

----------


## BikerMike

Love the report

Respect

Bikermike

----------


## original spanky

i used to get a calendar each year. as my daughters got older i was "forced" to take them down

----------


## gregandkelly63

> i used to get a calendar each year. as my daughters got older i was "forced" to take them down


Where did you find them?

----------


## BikerMike

I have some old calendar's from year ago it the Cave, all my friends love them  :Smile: , 87 daze left on one of my calendars  :Smile: 

soon come.

Respect

BikerMike

----------


## Monty&Melo

You know the song, sing it with me now!!!  Rain, Rain go away, come again some other day.....

Been raining a lot here as Eta is on it's way back, so we've been bar crawling for the last couple of days.  I guess I should change the name of this report to the "pub crawl trip" instead of "the election trip".  Pub crawling is not a bad activity though.

Basically it has been a combination of Tony's on the beach and Red Dragon and Collette's in Red Ground and the bar at Rondel.  

View from Tony's Hut



Beer delivery day at the Red Dragon



And the Veggie Truck too



Melo likes the window seat at Red Dragon



Finally, the long awaited pic of Collette's.  While at Collette's we were lucky enough to run in to Roy and Lynette who are doing terrific work by distributing bags of non-perishable food to struggling people in Negril and the surrounding areas.  It's called Hope for Hunger and they have a Facebook page at Hope for Hunger Negril, JA.  It's a pretty cool program that we have been involved with pretty much from the beginning as a donor.  If you are interested I encourage you go to check them out.  Really good people doing really good work!!!



Collette and her crew can really cook!!!  Pic of some Bonita fish that her son Shemar cooked up yesterday, nice and spicy!!!



Finally back at Rondel for Happy hour and 2-4-1 drinks!!!!



And now a little trivia...

Where were these pics taken??

----------


## dockelleyt

Looks like Seastar   we went skinny dipping in that pool at the end of an exhausting pub crawl with Lenbert   as far as calendars I had 20 consecutive years of the wonderful Wray and Nephew calendars in my man cave wall until I downsized 3 years ago   stored somewhere, I just couldn't throw them out !!  Always got them at the airport duty free shop or Byron would get me one at the No Limit bar  12 days to go and I'll be at the Rondel happy Hour with Delroy   can't wait to leave the B.S.  here in  the states

----------


## Rumlover

Okay, you can go home now, election is over!! Or stay because the drama is probably only beginning!!  I guess we won’t be doing a Negril home search in two weeks after all.

----------


## VVHT

Definitely Seastar Inn.

Thank you for posting!

Enjoy,

VVHT

----------


## Monty&Melo

We made it home, unfortunately.  I mean once the journey starts I want it to end, I just hate the idea that the journey home has to start.  We left on Sunday and Saturday night the weather got awful.  Rain, Lightning and Thunder like I have never heard in Negril.  Tons of rain, and when we got up Sunday morning we heard a heavy roar and walked down to the beach to figure out what was going on.  The lifeguard chair that I featured in an earlier part of the trip report was tipped over and was in the process of being covered up with sand.  A few guys from Boat Bar and the security and groundkeepers from Rondel and yours truly worked for a while to get it out of the sand and upright and behind the wall at Rondel.  Never knew how heavy that thing was.  It was all 5 of us could handle.  As has been reported elsewhere the famous Alfred's swim platform is no longer.  It washed down the beach by Charela and Coco.  If you look closely in this picture you can see parts of it washed up on the beach.  Scary stuff.



And just in case you wonder why they have rules about how much your building can encroach on the beach, here is why they have those.  Blue Skies (which used to be Mariposa) which had a wall that was already too close to the water built stuff out even further than that.  I don't get it, but none of my business I guess.



A few thoughts on the trip.

We were there at the end of July as well and I thought it was dead then, but this was as slow as I have ever seen it in Negril.  Hopefully things turn around soon because the people are hurting with no income.  It sounds like a lot of the hotels are rotating who gets to work and trying to spread what little wealth there is around.  I hope the busy season is at least a shell of it's former self.  I hate to think what will happen if we don't have something like a 50% or more winter for these folks.

Also very impressed by the whole travel thing.  I never felt unsafe or too close to anyone in the airport or on the plane.  Everyone I encountered seemed to be following the rules.  Luckily we were able to cash in some unused tickets and upgraded to first class so I am sure that helped my perception of how safe traveling was.  

I continue to say that you have to almost look for a bad meal in Negril.  This was our 36th Jamaican trip and probably 25th to Negril and I think we can count the number of bad meals on one hand.  The food is one of the things that keeps drawing us back (that and the people).  Notice I didn't say bad service, that happens lots of places, not necessarily bad, but you know, soon come, or sometimes it seems like almost never come.  But I stopped letting that bother me a long time ago.  I don't go to Negril to get in a hurry, in fact just the opposite, I wake up every morning in the states on a dead run and I have to cover a lot of ground to get all of the stuff that I have to get done completed in one day.  Most days I rush around like an idiot and still end up going to bed with things still unchecked on that day's to-do list.  I go to Negril to absolutely not do that, so if my dinner takes a little longer, I try to not let it bother me and understand that pretty soon I'll be back at home rushing around again.

We are definitely headed back on February 6th for our "normal" February trip, assuming anything is normal anymore.  Trying to work on the wife for a quick little trip between Christmas and New Years, but realize that might be a little bit of a dream at this point.  We'll see, one way or another we'll be back as soon as we can make it work.

Thanks for reading everyone.  This trip report was actually more fun that I thought it would be and gave me some time to reflect on the trip.

Hope to see you all in Negril soon!!!

M&M

----------


## Accompong

> We made it home, unfortunately.  I mean once the journey starts I want it to end, I just hate the idea that the journey home has to start.  We left on Sunday and Saturday night the weather got awful.  Rain, Lightning and Thunder like I have never heard in Negril.  Tons of rain, and when we got up Sunday morning we heard a heavy roar and walked down to the beach to figure out what was going on.  The lifeguard chair that I featured in an earlier part of the trip report was tipped over and was in the process of being covered up with sand.  A few guys from Boat Bar and the security and groundkeepers from Rondel and yours truly worked for a while to get it out of the sand and upright and behind the wall at Rondel.  Never knew how heavy that thing was.  It was all 5 of us could handle.  As has been reported elsewhere the famous Alfred's swim platform is no longer.  It washed down the beach by Charela and Coco.  If you look closely in this picture you can see parts of it washed up on the beach.  Scary stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> And just in case you wonder why they have rules about how much your building can encroach on the beach, here is why they have those.  Blue Skies (which used to be Mariposa) which had a wall that was already too close to the water built stuff out even further than that.  I don't get it, but none of my business I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> A few thoughts on the trip.
> ...


*Thanks.  Fun read.  I think my most favorite trips seem to contain a lot of fun things mixed with a little adversity.  I can relate to having to slow down a little on my expectations on speed of service as it is so counter of how I live my everyday, regular life here in the US.
Respect.*

----------


## kwhizz

Great trip report .......Be there in three weeks....

----------


## Maralunatic

Loved loved loved the report!  I actually like doing trip reports since I can go back and relive the vacation when life gets me down. We never seem to see many on here anymore, and during these times it's so helpful.  Thank you for taking the time!

----------


## Rumlover

M&M, thanks for the great trip report!! Love hearing that travel wasnt a problem and Im anxious to see what that beach will look like in two weeks. Maybe well have the Alfreds swim platform to use at Idle Awhile.  :Biggrin New:  Well look for you in February. Im a bit bummed that Rob and Lisas bar crawl the other direction probably wont be happening. Thanks again!!

----------


## stonyplainclint

Great trip report! Made me long even more for our upcoming trip this December.  

I was reading elsewhere that the police are cracking down on hotel guests walking off their resort? Is this true? As we stay at CSA but walk the beach daily, many times past Rondel or further.  I would hate to lose this experience as we love that walk and have made many of our Jamaican friends that way. 

Also, I know you went up to Red Dragon, was that an issue? As we want to visit there again and was hoping to goto Connies and also Patsys this trip, is that doable you think?  Lastly, does one have to wear a mask on the beach or upon entry to any of these places in Negril?

Thanks for helping out with my questions

Clint

----------


## Rob

No police are arresting non-quarantined visitors in the Covid Resilient Corridor.  

Masks are required upon entering businesses,  but you don't need them while drinking or eating. 

In public,  please wear your mask around people,  walking alone down the street or the beach you don't need a mask.

----------


## billndonna

Great report,thanks for sharing!!

----------


## Monty&Melo

Going to any bar/restaurant in the resilient corridor is no problem mon!!!

All the places we visited and we highlighted in our report are A-OK.  No worries!!!  Just take Covid Approved Transportation and mask-up when you enter any business.  Like Rob said above.  

Common sense rules the day.

The resilient corridor includes Red Ground and the road out to Sav.  We would not have left the resilient corridor under any circumstances.

M&M

----------


## stonyplainclint

Monty, Melo and Rob thanks for the answers to my questions. Puts to rest some fears and worries we had. Soon come this December trip!

----------


## BikerMike

Thank you for the Great trip report. M & M have fun, safe travels, again thank you. Maybe ill see you in February, I hope so  :Smile: 

Bless.

BikerMike, aka semi (and crew)  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## fargoman

If you grab a private cab on the beach to go to the cliffs, how does one know they are covid certified? Do they have documentation and if so, what is it? I would hate to be in a non certified and get pulled over by the police

----------


## Monty&Melo

Fargoman,

Rob's advice is probably better than mine in this circumstance, but it is my understanding that all Red Plate, JUTA Certified cabs are covid certified, they had to go through some protocols when the county opened back up to tourism.  Our driver showed us some paperwork that he had to abide by, like having hand sanitizer on board, wearing masks, etc.

We used him exclusively for the week (like always) so we didn't have experience with any other private cabs.

M&M

----------


## Rob

> If you grab a private cab on the beach to go to the cliffs, how does one know they are covid certified? Do they have documentation and if so, what is it? I would hate to be in a non certified and get pulled over by the police


Please check out my post:

https://negril.com/forum/showthread....some-confusion

----------


## fargoman

Thank you Rob...

----------


## msbaltimore

Thanks so much for the trip report and pictures.  Had to cancel our Nov trip this year.  But so happy people are finding a way to get to Negril.  Next year for sure.

----------


## Sophie2012

Boy do I miss reading trip reports, thanks so much for sharing yours and the pictures  :Smile:

----------

